# Swimming



## Bobw235 (Jul 7, 2016)

I have always liked swimming, but it's been a long time since I did it solely for exercise.  With nothing on my agenda today, but anxious to get out, I took a ride over to our local YMCA and swam laps for 30 minutes.  Well worth the $10 I paid for a guest pass.  Did a mix of breast stroke, back stroke and crawl until I was beat.  Definitely burned some calories.  I'll definitely be doing this again.  Felt great to be back in the pool.  Maybe I'll get a 30 day pass and see how often I go.  It's only 10 minutes from my house.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 7, 2016)

I don't swim for exercise, but enjoy it.  Husband swims for an hour about 3 times a week while here at home.  He swims nearly every morning when we are in Thailand.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jul 7, 2016)

After I had shoulder surgery several years ago, swimming really helped to rebuild and strengthen the muscles, plus stretch them.  Helped me regain lost rotational movement in the shoulder.  Today I'm doing it more to see if it helps with low back pain.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 7, 2016)

Swimming is a great exercise for many with physical issues.


----------



## Fern (Jul 7, 2016)

I love a swim, can't do over arm because of 'bad' shoulders, but really looking forward to the summer.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 7, 2016)

I love getting in the water and flopping about!  I am not a good swimmer but can stay afloat.  I may go over to the Y  or to the nearby park that has a pool.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 7, 2016)

Bob, Can't you just buy a membership to the "Y" ?  Then you wouldn't have to pay a fee to swim.  Just wondering.


----------



## jujube (Jul 7, 2016)

We have a nice heated pool at the RV park and it's been doing wonders for my rehab.  I can get in there and do all kinds of things with my knee that I can't do out in the air.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jul 7, 2016)

Falcon said:


> Bob, Can't you just buy a membership to the "Y" ?  Then you wouldn't have to pay a fee to swim.  Just wondering.


I can, but it's about $60/month and I already have a gym membership.  Just need a place where I can swim.  Unfortunately they don't just have a swim only membership.


----------

